# Operation Autumn Gold



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

O my!!! If I didn't live in Flanders, I would adopt one right now.
I saw a puppy mill a few months ago, never had seen it before, it's so disgusting!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

bump!!! ..........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well hope what little I could send them will help. I hate these auctions


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. An auction situation just can not be a good thing for the dogs.


----------

